
Ask HN: Small programming projects / challenges for C beginners - zabana
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been teaching myself C programming recently. I think I have a good enough grasp of the language constructs like pointers, typedefs etc. I&#x27;d like to move beyond the usual (and frankly quite boring) hello world tutorials but I&#x27;m having trouble coming up with small enough projects that are doable and big enough that they&#x27;re still exciting or would allow me to apply my recently gained knowledge.<p>So how did you guys learn C ? Do you have any ideas for such projects ?<p>Cheers
======
MikeTV
You might be interested in "Code Katas" \- small, targeted programming
exercises. Check out codewars.com, codekata.com, codekatas.org, etc.

Also check out ACM Competitive Programming problems [0]. They're small
projects, usually centered around logic, mathematical calculations, and data
processing. If you want a challenge, take one year's problems and try to
complete all eight in under five hours without an internet connection
(physical reference material allowed).

[0]
[https://icpc.baylor.edu/worldfinals/problems](https://icpc.baylor.edu/worldfinals/problems)

~~~
zabana
Thanks a lot for your answer, I will definitely look into these resources !

